# Super Spring Product



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone familiar with a product called Super Spring as an alternative to an air bag system. I just don't want the headache of maintaining the air system. Any input appreciated.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Heard of, but don't know anything about Super Spring. As an FYI, last year I installed an Airlift 5000 series with their WirelessOne remote and the system takes care of itself. If the airbags start to get a little low, it will automatically start the air compressor and add a little bit of air. I'm VERY happy with this system! I love the remote vs an "in cab" gauge. No extra wiring into the cab. Works perfect for my needs.

Airlift WirelessOne.

Found a MUCH better price for it here than from AirLift: Airlift Wireless One from AutoAnything.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wondering why you need heavier rear suspension. I too have 2012 F-150 Ecoboost (regular tow package), and my Outback is similar in dry weight and tongue weight as yours. Took me some time to properly adjust my load-leveling hitch when I got the truck, but it is level with my Outback hooked up, including items in my bed, and handles well. Just curious.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

double d said:


> Just wondering why you need heavier rear suspension. I too have 2012 F-150 Ecoboost (regular tow package), and my Outback is similar in dry weight and tongue weight as yours. Took me some time to properly adjust my load-leveling hitch when I got the truck, but it is level with my Outback hooked up, including items in my bed, and handles well. Just curious.


I am having a problem with a "bounce" when going down the road. I don't know how to describe it exactly but my hope is by decreasing the "sag" on the back end it might improve the ride. The truck handles the load OK and tows like a champ, I just need to improve the "ride" or my kids are gonna get sea sick on land. The materials from Super Springs claim it can help with this issue. It's not nearly the investment cost of air bags and it's a zero maintenance product.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

knauby said:


> I am having a problem with a "bounce" when going down the road. I don't know how to describe it exactly but my hope is by decreasing the "sag" on the back end it might improve the ride. The truck handles the load OK and tows like a champ, I just need to improve the "ride" or my kids are gonna get sea sick on land. The materials from Super Springs claim it can help with this issue. It's not nearly the investment cost of air bags and it's a zero maintenance product.


I know what you're talking about. I traded my 2009 extended cab F-150 for the 2012 supercrew cab F-150 last year (my family got bigger so my cab space needed to get bigger too). Due to the two trucks seemingly having the same suspension, I tried towing my Outback without adjusting the hitch and had considerable rear-end bounce. I ended up raising my hitch one inch, and adding a washer to increase the downward angle, thus increasing the tension on the hitch spring bars. That pretty much took care of the bounce, although I still feel it just a tad bit on bumpy highways. I'll probably upgrade to Bilstein shocks in the future since Bilstein's are more heavy duty then factor shocks. Although, this would be more expensive than adding an additional leaf spring. If you end up installing the Super Springs, let me know how you like them.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Please describe the bounce in more detail. There is a common condition referred to as "porpoising" where the motion reminds some people of how porpoises repeatedly and rhythmically breach the water. I had the that problem at one time. I was completely caused by my weight distribution hitch not being set up correctly. Since I have readjusted the hitch the bounce has completely gone away.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On an F150 you may also have "P" rated tires and that can also contribute to proposing. You want the correctly rated "LT" tires on the truck along with a correctly set weight distribution hitch.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Please describe the bounce in more detail. There is a common condition referred to as "porpoising" where the motion reminds some people of how porpoises repeatedly and rhythmically breach the water. I had the that problem at one time. I was completely caused by my weight distribution hitch not being set up correctly. Since I have readjusted the hitch the bounce has completely gone away.


The bounce is while traveling between 45-65 mph. It is very rhythmic just like being on a boat that's cutting through some chop. I can't think of any other way to describe it. I checked weight and that seems to be good, (don't have those numbers handy), as I was concerned my tongue weight was not heavy enough. I played around with the weight distribution hitch, measuring my front and back wheel well heights like I saw on the etrailer.com video and that is within limits.

I'd really appreciate any feedback if you have some tips on getting this distribution hitch set up correctly, maybe I'm just going about this wrong.

The Super Springs are a $300 investment and my though was it can't hurt.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

knauby said:


> The bounce is while traveling between 45-65 mph. It is very rhythmic just like being on a boat that's cutting through some chop. I can't think of any other way to describe it. I checked weight and that seems to be good, (don't have those numbers handy), as I was concerned my tongue weight was not heavy enough. I played around with the weight distribution hitch, measuring my front and back wheel well heights like I saw on the etrailer.com video and that is within limits.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any feedback if you have some tips on getting this distribution hitch set up correctly, maybe I'm just going about this wrong.
> 
> The Super Springs are a $300 investment and my though was it can't hurt.


Your problem sounds worse then what I had. The extra bounce I used to feel before re-adjusting my hitch was when I went over bumps. Sounds like you need more tension on your spring bars. You may want to add another washer or two to increase the downward angle of your hitch. Or go another link up on your chains. Just be careful not to put too much tension on the spring bars.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

knauby said:


> Please describe the bounce in more detail. There is a common condition referred to as "porpoising" where the motion reminds some people of how porpoises repeatedly and rhythmically breach the water. I had the that problem at one time. I was completely caused by my weight distribution hitch not being set up correctly. Since I have readjusted the hitch the bounce has completely gone away.


The bounce is while traveling between 45-65 mph. It is very rhythmic just like being on a boat that's cutting through some chop. I can't think of any other way to describe it. I checked weight and that seems to be good, (don't have those numbers handy), as I was concerned my tongue weight was not heavy enough. I played around with the weight distribution hitch, measuring my front and back wheel well heights like I saw on the etrailer.com video and that is within limits.

I'd really appreciate any feedback if you have some tips on getting this distribution hitch set up correctly, maybe I'm just going about this wrong.

The Super Springs are a $300 investment and my though was it can't hurt.
[/quote]

Maybe I missed it above, but what hitch setup do you have? You may also want to look at how you have weight distributed as far as the things you carry in the truck and trailer.


----------



## Troutman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have used supersprings on several trucks. They work as advertised. If installed properly, ride quality is minimally impacted.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When I suspected that my WD hitch wasn't properly adjusted I found a free truck scale and tried a couple things. First I weighed each axle of the truck. Then I hooked up to the trailer went back to the same scale and weighed both axles and the trailer axle while connected. What I found out was that with or without the trailer the front axle on the truck weighed the same. That lead me to believe that I needed more load on the hitch bars. Once I added a couple more washers and readjusted the Equalizer head, I weighed again. This time there was added load on the front truck axle and the bounce went away.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow. I had an opportunity to take the Outback on a ride today, I did hills, highway, interstate and back windy roads. I can't believe the difference this made. I know some swear by airbags to help the ride but this no fuss device did amazing, completely changed how my truck handled! Completely solved my "bounce" problem. Now if I could just find a way to improve my MPG........


----------

